# A two headed kitten named Duo



## Catlady (Nov 8, 2019)

I think it would be more humane to put it to sleep, it's own mother rejected her (nature at work).  But, one other two headed cat made it to 15.

What do you think?

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/duo-two-headed-kitten_n_5dc5f826e4b02bf5793fef52


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 8, 2019)

*Tough decision to make.  Health issues seem tragic.  I think if the health issues..siezures, feeding adversely affect its quality of life, then a humane euthinazion is best. But then, its new owner is a vet.  My first thought is there are conjoined humans, who live well.  But then the humans can better understand the situation.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2019)

From looking at the cat and knowing the obvious difficulties the kitten is suffering with, including other health problems, I think it would be kinder to put it to sleep.  It seems to me the kitten is suffering and does not have a good quality of life.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 8, 2019)

The fighting for food upsets me and makes me wonder if keeping this cat alive is the right thing to do, yet they say it is happy and likes to play. This poor little thing doesn't know it is different and doesn't feel sadness due to its situation. 
Maybe waiting awhile to see if the cat can adapt and remain content would be best. I'm glad there is a Vet caring for the kitten and will do the right thing in the future.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 8, 2019)

I am not ashamed to admit I was crying when watching her struggle to walk and eat, yet she was playful and curious like baby kittens can be and just loved being neck scratched.  It is such an awful shame!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 8, 2019)

I am going to add an addendum to my post.  The video in your link was no longer available.  After my post, I went to find a video.  Pretty sad to see the kitten struggle.  I think it would be best to let her go.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 8, 2019)

Mercy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 9, 2019)

I agree that it's a tough call.

The phrase in the video _humans had to intervene _makes me think that they should have let nature take its course.

Then the question becomes where do we draw the line.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 9, 2019)

Frank-and-Louie also had two faces.  These "Janus cats'' usually only live less than a week but F&L made it to 15, is in Guinness.  Usually one head is dominant and takes over.  Frank was the dominant face (on the right side).  In Duo's case, the left side face seems dominant (?).

https://www.telegram.com/article/20110927/NEWS/109279895/1116


----------



## Islandgypsy (Dec 10, 2019)

Obviously we can’t get the kittens opinion on whether it wants to be murdered. It seems we humans place a different value on human life than we do other animals. If a human has trouble eating, do we euthanize them or find a liveable solution ? A difficult issue like so many issues that value one animal’s life higher than another.


----------



## Islandgypsy (Dec 10, 2019)

fmdog44 - I’m noticing a pattern to your humor and comments and I like it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2019)

I wouldn't euthanize at this point because 1. Duo's owner is a vet who knows all this kittens issues and is dedicated to giving the needed care (except I wonder why he doesn't feed both mouths and save the kitten the trouble).  2. She's experiencing love..something some humans never experience.  3. "She may have her disability, she may have her challenges, but she loves life, she loves to play, she takes whatever is thrown at her and makes the best of it,” Tran told Inside Edition. Kind of like some people....we don't put them to sleep because they have it bad or have severe deformities.  If life get too unbearably complicated for this cat to manage, then hopefully the vet will not be so attached that he won't do what's best.


----------

